# Got a HTPC volume problem?



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Many AVR's try to handle volume limiting :hush: with Things like Dolby volume etc. But what if you just have a amp hooked directly to your HTPC or non-limiting AVR? I found a _FREE as in BEER_ :bigsmile: program for Windows based HTPC's called 
*3 APPES, Sound Lock* 
found here:
 http://www.3appes.com/en/developments/4/sound-lock-released/

Quoted from the website, (Dated, Mar 12 2012)








"We have released an application named Sound Lock. It deals with the problem many people encounter while watching late night movies or TV shows on their PC – sudden loud noises. By using the »neighbour friendly« Sound Lock application, you will no longer disturb the people around you while watching your favorite movies and shows. 


Sound Lock allows you to limit the volume of your playback by detecting the loudness and lowering it to the level you have set. So you no longer have to bother with the loud action scenes and sound volume going through the roof. Sound Lock adjusts the system volume per channel (up to 14 channels) and generates a smooth sound output by lowering the volume during loud scenes. It therefore enables you to watch movies without having to adjust the volume manually every time it increases over the level of your comfort.
The application allows you to easily set the sound output limit by dragging the bar to the desired level."

*Go check it out! Sound lock might be exactly what you need, try controlling all but your center channel to get the voices out.
*
*P.S. I have a VSX-1020 PIO & J River media player and this helps even with those*. :TT


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Cool. Windows 7 also has a feature built in but probably doesn't work if you have a standalone sound card.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Interesting program - thanks for the tip. I wish some of the kids in my college dorm would have been so thoughtful... :foottap:


----------

